

Show HN: Share your To-Do's with your followers.  - onursenture
http://gonnasphere.com
Hi guys. We've launched beta of our first web start-up project and waiting for your feedback.
======
jabo
> Write down your to-dos.

Alright.

> See the to-dos of people you follow.

Ok, so when I write down my to-dos as you suggested before, you're
automatically going to share it with people who follow me. Alright.

> Discover what's popular in your town.

You lost me there. How do the above actions relate to this last one?

~~~
onursenture
After writing your todo's (and interacting with your followers of course), you
may want to know what's popular in your neighborhood and continue with adding
popular tasks to your list.

However, you're right. Flow that we used in the landing needs a quick fix. ;)
Thank you.

------
collint
I logged into your app to see what it might actually be.

I think you need to drop the whole "To-Do" thing. It seems like you're going
after casual activities rather than "work".

------
collint
You have three boxes.

I'm not sure what the third one has to do with the first two.

You're going to need more than an arrow to make that connection.

~~~
onursenture
Thanks for your feedback. We'll think how can we improve the landing page
asap.

